# Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies



## Friedfischschreck (22. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich benötige für die diesjährige Saison noch Boilies und habe mir deshalb schon einige Zutaten gekauft. Bis jetzt besitzte ich Blutmehl, Birdfood gemahlen, White Fish Meal, Garnelenmehl und 500g Belachan.

Mein Ziel ist es einen sehr penetrant riechend und schmeckenden Boilie zu produzieren. Habe mein Rezept dementsprechend aufgebaut:

5%   Blutmehl
5%   Birdfood gemahlen
30% Whitefish Mehl
15% Garnelenmehl
32% Maismehl
10% Vitamelo
3%   Knoblauchpulver

Nach Bauchgefühl kommen dann noch Belachan & Fischöl dazu...



Habt ihr vllt. Verbesserungsvorschläge, Kritik oder Anregungen?


----------



## Fischer95 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Warum nimst du nicht einfach  gemahlenes Forellenfutter stinkt doch auch ziemlich


----------



## kelly.net (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

ich hätte da noch eine idee,
lachsölkonzentrat!
aber nicht in geschlossenen räumen verwenden


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

*also ich haue teilweise 50ml maggi würze mit in meine boilies ( auf 1 kilo trockenmass) stinkt klasse, fängt prima.*


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Rezept :

1 Paar Gummistiefel
1 Paar große Socken ( am besten aus Kunstfaser )

Zubereitung :

Ziehe die Socken und Gummistiefel an. Ziehe diese 4 Wochen nicht mehr aus und lagere anschließend Deine Boillies in den getragenen Socken und Gummistiefeln ....


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Die fertigen Murmeln einfach in einem über 12 Monate permanent getragenem Turnschuh, oder Gummistiefel lagern. Der Geruch geht nie mehr weg!


----------



## Tino (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Eine Woche unter den Achseln sollte auch helfen.:q


----------



## Friedfischschreck (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

@Knispel, Andal & Tino: Ich dachte immer die Pubertät sei mit ÜBER 40 Jahren längst beendet..|uhoh:

@kelly: Woher beziehst du das Zeug? Hört sich echt interessant an :q

@teilzeitgott: Maggi hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, aber der Boilie wird dann eher würzig und nicht stinkend/fischig...


Grundlegend ist aber meine Mischung in Ordnung oder würdet ihr prozentuale Veränderungen vornehmen bzw eine Zutat komplett weglassen?


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> @Knispel, Andal & Tino: Ich dachte immer die Pubertät sei mit ÜBER 40 Jahren längst beendet


 
Gut, da bei den Kollegen der Karpfenzunft ja alles tot ernst und wissentschaftlich Exakt erklärt werden muss :

|znaika: Es existiert ein Interesse an der generellen Rezession der Applikation relativ primitiver Methoden komplementär zur Favorisierung adäquater komplexer Algorithmen.  |znaika:


----------



## tarpoon (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

jaja, deine mudda)


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich benötige für die diesjährige Saison noch Boilies und habe mir deshalb schon einige Zutaten gekauft. Bis jetzt besitzte ich Blutmehl, Birdfood gemahlen, White Fish Meal, Garnelenmehl und 500g Belachan.
> 
> Mein Ziel ist es einen sehr penetrant riechend und schmeckenden Boilie zu produzieren. Habe mein Rezept dementsprechend aufgebaut:
> ...


 



Bei mir käme das "Bauchgefühl" spätestens dann.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Lupus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Hallo,
Mal zum Thema es gibt einen Geruch bei dem ich dafür Garantieren kann das du dich weglegst! Er stellt jeden mir bekannten Geruch völlig in den Schatten Leber oder Fischöle sind ein Witz dagegen!
Das Zeug wird bei SB unter dem Namen Asafoetida vertrieben. Ich weiß aber das auch andere Firmen diesen Geruch im Programm haben!!! 
Meines wissens nach handelt es sich um eine krautige mehrjährigen Pflanze aus dem Orient! Auf deutsch wird das Zeug als Teufelsdreck oder Stinkasant bezeichnet! In einigen Ländern wird diese Pflanze als Gewürz verwendet wobei mir allerdings schleierhaft ist wie ein menschliches Lebewesen soetwas tatsächlich essen könnte|kopfkrat
Das Zeug stinkt wie die Hölle ich schwör es euch!

So nebenbei, in durchaus ernsten threats, immer wieder zum Teil sehr, sagen wir mal ,einfache Witze zu lesen, finde ich auch störend! Ich geh selbst nun wirklich nicht zum Lachen in den Keller,aber man kann es auch übertreiben...


----------



## tarpoon (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

ne, jetzt mal im ernst: dein mix ist ok. ich hoffe du hast das garnelenvollmehl. an sonsten werden deine boilies schwimmen. belachan ist die mit abstand ekelhafteste zutat die ich kenne, also genau das was du suchst. fischöl nicht mehr als 5ml pro kilo mix und belachan falls vom block etwa 70g auf ein kilo...
deine freundin wird dich hassen) sollten deine probeboilies schwimmen strecke den mix mit ca. 10% reismehl, das sollte dein problem lösen...


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

stimmt, durch maggi werden sie sehr würzig, aber sie riechen auch echt übel finde ich.
nehme auch oft sojaöl mit dazu, die riechen dann wie meinen socken sonntags nach dem sport, aber den karpfen scheint es zu gefallen.
sollte mal überlegen meine socken als karpfenköder bei ebay zu versteigern


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Hab am Samstag auch bekanntschaft mit Belancan gemacht, hat´s echt in sich
Mein Kumpel hatte sich noch irgendein Flüssiglockstoff gekauft, hat uns aber nicht gesagt was das ist.
Bei der Heimfahrt hat er das Fläschen geöffnet,Belancan ist ein Aftershave und Gülle ein Badezusatz dagegen.
Ich hab noch nie so etwas gerochen :v
Vielleicht sagt er mir was das ist dann geb ich dir bescheid.
Der Verkäufer meinte er solle seine Boilies auf keinen Fall in der Küche machen


----------



## stefansdl (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Prologic Flavour Crab XL...da hälst du keine 2 Sekunden deine Nase rein...allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es sich in einem Boiliemix macht


----------



## j4ni (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Es gibt doch diesen Gammelfisch aus Schweden...wie heißt der nochmal? Da wo sich die Dose so richtig wölben muss, damit es gut ist^^
Da kannst du ja ein paar Dosen von durch den Mixer jagen und zum Mix geben 
Ansonsten soll Geflügelproteinmehl zu extremen Stinkern führen, aber ob's stimmt - kein Plan.

Achso um das Schlechte-Witze-Durchschnittsalter mal zu senken: Ich wüßte da noch was, was sich leicht verarbeiten läßt, gut bindet und stinken tut wie naja Sch**$$€ hohohoho


----------



## Mefotom (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

@Martin,

das kann ich bestätigen.

Hatte letztes Jahr den Genuss daran riechen zu dürfen.

Einen übleren Gestank bekommste mit nix hin!:q

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich kann nur empfehlen die Boilies mit Surströmming anzumachen - einen schlimmeren Geruch wirst du auf der ganzen Welt nicht finden Wegen dem Öffnen einer Dose wurden schon Mieter gekündigt


 


Mefotom schrieb:


> @Martin,
> 
> das kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> ...


 
Ihr sollt das ja auch nicht riechen sondern essen, mit Butterkartoffeln und Schnaps, echt legger :k...


----------



## Mefotom (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

@Knispel,

nöö lass mal. Mir hat das Riechen schon gelangt.

Ich befürchte nur, damit kannst Du Karpfen aus dem Wasser treiben.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch Monster Crab von Rod Hutchinson ein.

Auch das stinkt wie nasser Fuchs!:q

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Seefliege (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

|wavey:

zu meiner aktiven zeit gab's da so ein ekliges, aber extrem fängiges zeug namens "*btl*" von klaus broxtermann. between the legs ... das sagt doch alles, oder? :g

damit kann man wirklich jeden mix "versauen". nach dem kochen hilft dann nur noch glatze schneiden ... :q

monster crab von rh ist aber auch der hammer!


----------



## tarpoon (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

between the legs soll gerüchten zu folge auch in den monkeyshit-baits von BLB verwendung finden...


----------



## Nitro (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Da muß ich Lupus Recht geben das Asafoetida von SB schlägt alles um Längen,wenn du da dran riechst wirst du höchstwarscheinlichst dein essen noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen! 

Oder du nimmst das Rasierwasser von meinem Kollegen das stinkt so änlich :v


----------



## DogTag (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



tarpoon schrieb:


> between the legs soll gerüchten zu folge auch in den monkeyshit-baits von BLB verwendung finden...


 
Das beste Aroma was ich je hatte! Für den Namen gehört dem "Erfinder" ein Denkmal gebaut :vik:


----------



## xpudel666x (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mal zum Thema es gibt einen Geruch bei dem ich dafür Garantieren kann das du dich weglegst! Er stellt jeden mir bekannten Geruch völlig in den Schatten Leber oder Fischöle sind ein Witz dagegen!
> Das Zeug wird bei SB unter dem Namen Asafoetida vertrieben. Ich weiß aber das auch andere Firmen diesen Geruch im Programm haben!!!
> Meines wissens nach handelt es sich um eine krautige mehrjährigen Pflanze aus dem Orient! Auf deutsch wird das Zeug als Teufelsdreck oder Stinkasant bezeichnet! In einigen Ländern wird diese Pflanze als Gewürz verwendet wobei mir allerdings schleierhaft ist wie ein menschliches Lebewesen soetwas tatsächlich essen könnte|kopfkrat
> ...



ich koche regelmäßig damit und ich finde es sehr lecker.. ich weis aber auch nicht was die futtermittel industrie da für ein zeug abpackt.. evt handelt es sich auch gar nicht um das original. 
das ist ein ganz normales gewürz, welches in der südindischen küche verwendung findet.


was ein heftiger flavour ist, ist buttersäure. wird von einigen firmen als n-butyric-flavour verkauft. wer buttersäure schon mal gerochen hat, weis wo von ich spreche..


----------



## Tino (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> @Knispel, Andal & Tino: Ich dachte immer die Pubertät sei mit ÜBER 40 Jahren längst beendet..|uhoh:
> 
> So kann man sich verdenken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Levke (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Moin Moin .
Bin zwar n Mädchen Angel aber seid gerade mal letztem jahr auf Karpfen 
es gefällt mir halt soo gut ..
habe mir erstmal vorsichtig 4kg Radical Quantum Cocunut Boillies besellt 
und 7kg Top Secret Powerballs Boillies. und Pro Logic 
und versuche es im Sommer aus .
ist dies eine gute wahl oder was könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
oder soll ich lieber gleich zu Partikkeln greifen ??
Danke schon im Vorraaus .
Ps: bin neu hier falss ich irgendwas falsch amche bitte sagen 
"Carphunting 4eva"


----------



## Tino (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

*Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen ,Levke.*

Ich denke das sind nicht die schlechtesten die du dir bestellt hast.
Probier sie aus, denn die selbst gemachten Erfahrungen sind und bleiben die besten.

Bei der richtigen Gewässer-und Platzwahl wirst du mit diesen Ködern auch fangen.


----------



## Knigge007 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

pfui deifel......

Hab mir am Samstag auf der Messe übelst stinkende Baits gekauft,der reine Wahnsinn,so einen pentranten übelstwiederlichen Geruch habe ich schon Ewigkeiten wenn überhaupt jemals in der Nase gehabt......das schlimme war ich hatte den Geruch fast den ganzen Sonntag noch irgendwie in der Nase....

Ist dass das Belanchan?


----------



## Bassey (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ihr sollt das ja auch nicht riechen sondern essen, mit Butterkartoffeln und Schnaps, echt legger :k...



Wieviel Schnaps, 2 Liter? VOR dem Essen? :m:m:m

Dann vielleicht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Bassey (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Levke schrieb:


> Moin Moin .
> Bin zwar n Mädchen Angel aber seid gerade mal letztem jahr auf Karpfen
> es gefällt mir halt soo gut ..
> habe mir erstmal vorsichtig 4kg Radical Quantum Cocunut Boillies besellt
> ...



Hmmm... Ich mach's ja nur ungern... Aber 4 Beiträge und in 3 davon erstmal richtig betonen, dass man ein Mädchen sei...

Wie gesagt... ungern... aber... aber... ein Troll? |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Carras (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Stinker?

Das erzielst DU am ehesten mit einschlägigen Flavours.

da wäre zu erwähnen:

"Between the Legs" von Broxtermann
"Monster Crab" von Rod Hutchinson
"Geranium" von Checker Baits

oder der Stinker überhaupt:

Buttersäure !

Grüßle


----------



## Tino (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Bassey schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich mach's ja nur ungern... Aber 4 Beiträge und in 3 davon erstmal richtig betonen, dass man ein Mädchen sei...
> 
> Wie gesagt... ungern... aber... aber... ein Troll? |bigeyes|bigeyes



Ich hab mir mal die Beiträge durchgelesen,Bassey.
Hmmm.... schon merkwürdig das eine 14 Jährige hier Leute ausm Forum,die sie nicht mal kennt, zum gemeinsamen angeln einlädt.|kopfkrat

Ich glaub da hat sich jemand verraten.:g

Das behalte ich im Auge


----------



## Levke (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Wen soll ich denn eingeladen haben ???  :O
Und Bassey deins check ich auch nicht !


----------



## Bassey (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Don't feed the troll!!!|jump:


----------



## Friedfischschreck (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.

Es sind wirklich sehr viele Gute Ideen dabei die ich am liebsten auch verwenden würde. Aber vergammelten Fisch mit in den Boilie zu mixen ist mir ne Nummer zu krank :q

Einen interessanten Punkt hat Tarpoon jedoch noch angesprochen. Mein Garnelenmehl läuft bei NB-Angelsport ganz standartisiert nur unter "Garnelenmehl" und nicht unter "Garnelenvollmehl" oder ähnliches. Meint ihr der Boilie wird schwimmen?

Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit den Boilie vorzukochen da wir die Kugeln bei meinem Kumpel abrollen.


----------



## Levke (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Hä check ich nicht sag mal bitte ??


----------



## Dart (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Carras schrieb:


> "Monster Crab" von Rod Hutchinson


Monster Crab von Hutschi ist ein todsicherer Scheidungsgrund...mit den anderen, genannten Parfümen muss ich erst noch die Schmerzgrenze meiner Chefin ausloten.:q:q:q
Greetz Reiner


----------



## CarpMetty (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ne, jetzt mal im ernst: dein mix ist ok. ich hoffe du hast das garnelenvollmehl. an sonsten werden deine boilies schwimmen. belachan ist die mit abstand ekelhafteste zutat die ich kenne, also genau das was du suchst. fischöl nicht mehr als 5ml pro kilo mix und belachan falls vom block etwa 70g auf ein kilo...
> deine freundin wird dich hassen) sollten deine probeboilies schwimmen strecke den mix mit ca. 10% reismehl, das sollte dein problem lösen...


Moin Heiko!
Wenn ich 70 gr nehme schmeckt dann der Boilie stark nach Belachan? Wie viel Belachan muss ich nehmen, wenn ich nur eine kleine Note im Boilie haben will? Also quasi die geringste noch sinnvolle Dosierung?


----------



## Gizmo91 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Ich hab mir jetzt die letzten drei Seiten durchgelesen und mir stellt sich eigentlich nur eine Frage...

Was bezwechst du mit möglichst pervers stinkenden Boilies? Meinst du, weil sie für dich sehr stark riechen, nehmen die Karpfen sie schneller wahr?

Oder brauchst du sie, um den ungeliebten Nachbarn eine frohe Botschaft unterm Kopfkissen zu hinterlassen?

Die zweite Frage scheint für mich im Moment wahrscheinlicher...


----------



## Seefliege (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

|wavey: @ Gizmo;

" ... Oder brauchst du sie, um den ungeliebten Nachbarn eine frohe Botschaft unterm Kopfkissen zu hinterlassen? ..."

wir waren mal vor jahren mit dem 5er bmw meines kumpels in genk zur messe der watersportcentale. da habe ich mir auch so ein leckeres ätherisches öl namens "*Garlic*" von nutrabaits gekauft. das war in mehrere lagen plastiktüten und einer fest verschließbaren dose außen rum hermetisch abgeriegelt, wie ein biologischer kampfstoff ... :g

als wir auf der rückfahrt anfingen unsere errungenschaften auszupacken, machte er fast ne vollbremsung und drohte uns mit dem rausschmiss ... :q gut ich hätte ihm die karre noch für ein paar tausender abgenommen. 

kurzum, 2-3 tropfen pro kilo mix reichten aus, um echte stinkbomben zu bauen. die karpfen mochten es sehr ... die nachbarn wohl weniger. #d


----------



## Friedfischschreck (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

@Gizmo: Glaube mir ich habe da meine Gründe warum ich die Teile benötige... Ne mal im Ernst, die Dinger fangen bei uns einfach besser. Mit Fruchtigen Sachen brauchste erst gar nicht anzufangen 

@ All: Denkt ihr mein Mix könnte durch das Garnelenmehl schwimmen?


----------



## Gizmo91 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Glaub ich dir aufs Wort...allerdings würd ich mir lieber Gedanken machen, wie der Boilie seine Reize möglichst effektiv verteilt, anstatt einfach alles reinzustopfen was stinken könnte...


----------



## Tino (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*



Levke schrieb:


> Wen soll ich denn eingeladen haben ??? :O
> Und Bassey deins check ich auch nicht !


 

  #*1351* 
Levke 
Mitglied

Dabei seit: 02.2010

Ort: Neukirchen
Beiträge: 7 







*AW: Boilie Marke Eigenbau (Rezepte,Erfolge,Probleme,Verbesserungen)* 
ich komme aus Schleswig holstein also wenn du mal hier oben bist  
denn amchn wah mal ne sesseion oder wenn ich bei euch oben bin  

Kannst du hier nachlesen.Liest sich zwar nicht wie ne Einladung,aber wie eine Verabredung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Knigge007 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

^^looooool^^îch glaub immer weniger dran dass das wirklich ein Fake ist,wenns wirklich keiner ist....fällt mir nur noch Prost Mahlzeit ein!:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tino (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

Ist ja auch im Grunde egal,ob Fake oder nicht.


----------



## tarpoon (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

@ metty


wenn du nur eine leichte note möchtest würde ich an deiner stelle die baits soaken. ein totsicheres ding ist es wenn du dich mal für ne stunde in die küche stellst und folgendes nach kochst. kauf dir im asialaden eine flasche squidsoße. füll etwa 500ml in einen topf und gebe 200g geriebenes  belachan dazu. das zeug darf nicht kochen. du musst solange rühren bis sich das ganze belachan aufgelöst hat. glaub mir es gibt nichts besseres) einfach vorm füttern deine baits für ein paar minuten im sud soaken. das zeug spült sich im wasser nach und nach aus und legt sich über den futterplatz. achso, ich warn dich lieber vor, meine schnecke war alles andere als begeistert über meinen kochkünsten) aber zum glück kann dir deine freundin im moment nicht weg rennen.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

So, mein Mix ist jetzt komplett fertig:

27% Maismehl
20% Whitefish Mehl
20% Fleisch Mehl
10% Garnelen Mehl
10% Vitamealo
5% Blutmehl
5% Birdfood gemahlen
3% Knoblauchpulver

62,5 ml Öl (Sardine)
500g Belachan (40g pro kg)



Denkt ihr der Boilie schwimmt? Habe das ganz normale Garnelen-Mehl von NB-Angelsport (http://www.nbangelsport.de/product_....html/XTCsid/007c24ea361236e20593f27825c05e61)


----------



## tarpoon (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rezept für penetrant stinkende Boilies*

tausche das maismehl gegen reismehl und lass auf jeden fall das blutmehl weg. dann könntest du glück haben...


----------

